
Apple lifts 3G VoIP restrictions - basil
http://www.loopinsight.com/2010/01/27/apple-lifts-3g-voip-restrictions/
======
lambda
Huh. An interesting development in light of the locked down iPad announcement.

Are they going to allow Google Voice now, too?

